# Abandoned Self Storage Site - Derby - August 2012



## mykez (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok guys, I have been exploring places for a while, but never joined a forum so this will be my first report.

This was a self storage site located in Derby, I have no history on this place, there was a huge warehouse here that some locals built a home made bmx park inside, but this got torn down.

I'd first like to mention to not tackle this place on your own.

Lots of junkies hanging around. Was greeted by a young girl and lad with a staffy at first. I asked him what the place was, he said it was a motorbike repairs centre and it was all legit, I was like 'oh right ok mate' thinking to my self you must be smashed, he then shouted to the people inside the building 'give me back my f***ng bike you skanks' then started singing 'if your happy and you know it clap your hands' he was completely off his face.

His GF suggested that we didn't want to go inside. I walked past quickly had a quick peek in the open door and saw it was just 3 older pople in their 40's, so wasn't so bad. however this doesn't mean it's safe. As entered main building the 3 older junkies was sitting drinking and smoking, Said hello and asked if I was looking for someone. I said I was just wandering around. They caused me no harm. LOTS of needles laying around, cans of beer, It's just a junkie hideout. Don't attempt this place on your own, it isn't safe at all. Don't take your expensive cameras and equipment. The first lad and girl returned with another lad. A lot of people wandering around that looked dodgy. DO NOT GO ON YOUR OWN.

All in all I was a little nervous of who might turn up, so this was just a quick wander and shoot.

My pics aren't HDR etc, please let me know if I have spoken out of context in my report


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good report mate, can see why you say don't go alone !


----------



## mykez (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah they was about a million White Lightening bottles laying around and quite a few needles and sterile wipes.

I not sure who uses this forum (age group wise) I know a few local kids who are into exploration so just making sure that everyone is safe.

No one caused me any harm, but who knows how people can suddenly turn under the influence.

if taking your good camera it would be best to disguise it in a backpack etc


----------



## mykez (Aug 5, 2012)

Just uploading my pics for the abandoned warehouse next door and brigstock camp now


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love the swan head! great photos.


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

The swan head caught my eye from some distance away, pretty neat.


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 7, 2012)

Bloody hell, i went here last year and look at the state of it now, it used to be a call center and some bus deppo


----------



## the|td4 (Aug 8, 2012)

Swan Head Ducting is my fav shot  thanks for posting!


----------



## sweep703 (Oct 22, 2012)

this place is on great northern road it was call client logic last year squatters tryed to make a home of it but it looks like its been trashed and the squaters have moved on


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 22, 2012)

I helped build the concrete ramps in there, its basically full of smack heads all day, every day. It used to be a call centre and a couriers depot before it got shut. Pretty sketchy at the best of times.....


----------



## odeon master (Oct 22, 2012)

its the old East Midlands Electricity board Great Northern road depot or whats left of it, this was the garage where they maintained the company fleet or vehicles, closed around 2002 i think.
I took my van here for a service many a time, carnt believe how bad it is today having been in here when it was open !
regards,
THE ODEON


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 23, 2012)

I know the people who did some of that graffiti 

Nice photos btw, I need to go back myself and get some more.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 23, 2012)

i used to work in the call canter hahahah!!! derby people representing!!!

swan graffitti is goood though!


----------



## Bluetwo (Oct 23, 2012)

That swan artwork just shows how talented some graffiti artists are. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## constantined (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey mykez,

Full respect for carrying on though and carrying on taking the photos, even though you sounded like you was in sketchy sketchville.

I too loved that swan's head! Wonder how they did it and also saw the potential in that duct, no pun intended 

Take care out there now on the next explores!

Thanks again for taking the time to post.

C


----------



## ROUGE TROOPER (Oct 23, 2012)

awesome shoot! #swan!


----------



## Boatbird (Oct 26, 2012)

Love the swan and the ladybirds


----------



## random factory (Oct 27, 2012)

Love the swan and the olympic graffiti


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

Flippin' eck!!! A superb set of photo's not too mention a hell of a report of "social" interest.

Good advice too . . . which local pawn shop did you find your camera in afterwards?


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Oct 29, 2012)

love the swan!! nice report!


----------

